# Giant Pumpkin Head Scarecrow



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

This was my first prop! Built in 2012 for The Haunted Garden. The head is 4ft wide and the height of the scarecrow itself is 18' tall. He breathes fog.





































Updated hat:









Build is here: http://www.stopandeattheroses.com/2012/11/the-build-of-giant-pumpkinhead.html


----------



## chefcat (Mar 12, 2013)

that is really great, it makes quite an impression


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I like the whole setup. Makes me want to walk into it, check out the scenery.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wowza! Very Cool! (and BIG....bigger is better....)


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's awesome!
Love your craft Rania!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great scene ya got going there!!!! I would love to walk through that and check it out!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow you guys! Thank you so much!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I take it you're not into miniatures ...

Well done!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Go big or go home! Your guy rocks!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Rocking it large Dudette!! Read the blog last night!! SWEET!!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

That's awesome looking!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Holy Mackerel! That guy is big! I bet it scared a few people that night.


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Very inviting!!! Great job!


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

Awesome job, i love that hat, really gives it some personality.


----------

